# may or may not crossbreed?



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

I am going to purchase some P. nyererei ruti, hap. ruby green, and xyst. kyoga flame back and want to know if they have any chance of crossbreeding. i plan on keeping them in a 30l or 55 until they mature a little more, most around 1", but would like to move a group or 2 into my show tank.

but if they can cross i will keep the breeders in separate tanks. so any info or experience would be great.


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Kyoga Flameback and the Rubies will probably cross breed. I don't know about the Pundamilla species, but the other 2 are very similar.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

well now that i have been looking round i think i have got some id wrong. what i was sold was

pundamilia nyererei python
xys. dayglow
ruby green.

now i am checking with the breeder to make sure but i think they are these speceis,

pun. nyererei ruti or makaboe(from pic he provided does not look like python)
hap. dayglow (dont think there is Xystichromis dayglow sp)
hap ruby green

this is a slide show he has of the fish.
http://s419.photobucket.com/albums/pp28 ... cf230c.pbw

i am still going to get them just cross referencing the ids.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

I don't think those are pure dayglow's. I see some horizontal bars and also the red on the gill plates. There should be more blue in the dorsal fin and on the head but it's hard to tell from the pictures. Here is a 4 inch dominant male. The bottom picture is from when he was younger, about 3 inches.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi obviously, as these secies look to be close in the male nuptial colours there're good chances to sees them crossbreed. I wouldn't keep them together in the same tank.
xris


----------

